# Cardiology Coding Anyone?



## New-Coder (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a new coder and trying to learn the ropes of Cardiology Coding. Does anyone know of any books or websites I could go to to begin? 

Thank you!


----------



## LLovett (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know about websites that are cardio specific but I have a book from Ingenix the 2009 Coding Companion Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Surgery/Vascular Surgery. It's a pretty good book. It was $195 I think.

I am a big fan of encoderpro.com. You can get a free 30 day trial. 

Good luck

Laura, CPC


----------



## dmaec (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.cardiologycoder.com/
it's a "spendy" website subscription..but I think it's worth it!  

you can log on as "guest" with password "pass" to review the site (a demo)- and even get FREE AAPC approved CEU's!


----------

